# Cpl Ryan McGhee - 3/75th



## Ravage (May 14, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/May/090514-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 14, 2009) — An Army Ranger died May 13 while conducting combat operations in Central Iraq while serving with 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Fort Benning, Ga.

Corporal Ryan Casey McGhee, 21, was killed by small arms fire when his unit came in contact with enemy forces. The unit was conducting operations to rid Iraq of a weapons facilitator and a suicide vest cell known to be operating in the area.

“Cpl. Ryan McGhee’s actions are in the finest traditions of this great Regiment,” said Col. Richard D. Clarke, 75th Ranger Regiment Commander. “He continuously answered his Nation’s call, fighting the most tenacious, fanatical and resolute enemies of our country during multiple deployments to places where most would or could not go. His memory will not be forgotten by our Rangers.”

McGhee was on his fourth deployment in support of the War on Terror with three previous deployments to Afghanistan.

A native of Fredericksburg, Va., McGhee initially entered the U.S. Army Aug. 1, 2006.  After completion of One Station Unit Training, Basic Airborne Course and the Ranger Indoctrination Program at Fort Benning, Ga., he was assigned to Company B, 3rd Bn., at Fort Benning, Ga.

McGhee served as a Rifleman and Grenadier before serving as a Weapons Squad Team Leader with Company D.

McGhee’s military education includes the Basic Airborne Course, Ranger Indoctrination Program, and the U.S. Army Ranger Course.

His awards and decorations include Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal with Combat Star, Iraq Campaign Medal with Combat Star, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Overseas Service Ribbon, Combat Infantryman Badge, Parachutist Badge and the Ranger Tab.

McGhee is survived by his father Steven McGhee of Myrtle Beach S.C., his mother Sherrie L. McGhee of Knoxville, Tenn., and his brother Zachary.

For Cpl. McGhee's bio, click here.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace bro


----------



## Centermass (May 14, 2009)

Rest easy Ranger, Valhalla has you now. 

Condolences to his family, Ranger Brothers and his friends.

~S~


----------



## Gypsy (May 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Ranger McGhee.  Prayers out to your family and Brothers.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 14, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (May 14, 2009)

Rest in peace CPL McGhee


----------



## Trip_Wire (May 14, 2009)

RIP Ranger McGhee


----------



## Marauder06 (May 14, 2009)

21-year-old corporal and already on his 4th deployment.

RIP warrior.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (May 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace Warrior. Thank you for your service to our nation and for protecting my freedom.


----------



## x SF med (May 14, 2009)

RIP CPL, rest easy.


----------



## Dirty Harry 375 (May 17, 2009)

Rest in peace and may you never be forgotten


----------



## Scotth (May 17, 2009)

RIP CPL


----------



## tova (May 17, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 1/75thBatboy (May 18, 2009)

Recognizing that I volunteered as a Ranger, fully knowing the hazards of my chosen profession... RIP Cpl McGhee


----------



## 08steeda (May 19, 2009)

RIP Ranger!!!


----------



## lancero (May 19, 2009)

RIP, brother.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 19, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## LibraryLady (May 19, 2009)

RIP Corporal McGhee

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## 0699 (May 19, 2009)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## RackMaster (May 19, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> *21-year-old corporal and already on his 4th deployment.
> *
> RIP warrior.



I was looking at the same thing, seems like every ones Op Tempo is getting very high...


RIP!


----------



## Muppet (May 19, 2009)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## MsKitty (May 19, 2009)

RIP.....


----------



## Typhoon (May 20, 2009)

RIP Cpl. McGhee. My thoughts and prayers out to the men with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home...

RLTW.


----------



## Scotth (May 21, 2009)

RIP Ranger


----------

